# ,  / > Icom >  IC-707

## ua9cve

IC-707      ?

----------


## DX_man

> IC-707      ?


UA9DM
RU9CZ

----------


## Y-RAY

,      ,   FT-897         .

----------


## EuSe

300 .   ? 
,    ...

----------


## Eugene163

,     (    IC-718).        .       707-?
   718-     ,     707-.      ,    ...

    R213   ,   ?

----------


## Eugene163

,         208 ( ).

----------

